# weird lump on my GBR??



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This unusual lump kinda just showed up on my female GBR one day, about 3 weeks ago. Other than the obvious lump , she is still active as normal, good color, eats good and lays eggs as normal. I was told it was probably nothing to worry about and it would probably just disappear on it's own. It has not got any worse, but doesn't seem to have gotten any better either. Last week I noticed one of my Neon Tetras has the similar problem going on. Since it's much smaller , it's hard to tell. Plus it doesn't look as bad today as it did previously. But once again the fish is in good color, active and eats well. I tried to research this and the closest I could come was Lymphocystis, which I am really hoping it's not. My water parameters are within their acceptable ranges, except my ph has been around 7.6 & I have been doing a 20% wc about every 4 days. Any idea as to what this is, what caused it and what I can do about it. Since I read Lymphocystis can worsen from stress I felt best not to quarantine them yet , and besides they have had the problem for 3 weeks and have yet to notice it on any of the others. These are the best pix I can get as both these fish are camera shy and fast lol. Any help is much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know enough about fish diseases to help you very much here, although it does look like both the fish have the same thing and therefore that it's contagious (though not terribly). Is there any treatment for lymphocystis? Isn't that a virus? If you can find a medication that fits the condition it might be worth giving it a try, because it does seem like a slow-moving, slow-spreading infection. What about Jungle Labs Lifeguard (multi- purpose)? 

I wish that I had concrete information that would be of use. Whatever you do, please let us know what happens. Probably some of us will run across the same thing at some time or another.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I had that same problem with some cardinal tetras i bought....eventually it got more severe and had to euthanize. Its hard to know what it is...i wish i knew


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> I had that same problem with some cardinal tetras i bought....eventually it got more severe and had to euthanize. Its hard to know what it is...i wish i knew


sucks to hear that....I really love my Ram's would really break my heart to have to euthanize any of them.....hoping for better news here lol


Morainy said:


> I don't know enough about fish diseases to help you very much here, although it does look like both the fish have the same thing and therefore that it's contagious (though not terribly). Is there any treatment for lymphocystis? Isn't that a virus? If you can find a medication that fits the condition it might be worth giving it a try, because it does seem like a slow-moving, slow-spreading infection. What about Jungle Labs Lifeguard (multi- purpose)?
> 
> I wish that I had concrete information that would be of use. Whatever you do, please let us know what happens. Probably some of us will run across the same thing at some time or another.


thanks for the reply Maureen, as far as I have read there is no known cure for it. However searching thru the threads , I seen Grant @ IPU had mentioned a possible treatment for Lymphocystis. I'm sure he will reply on here soon enough. I figured I'd post it on here as opposed to pming him, so any and all info would be here for everyone. Hopefully it isn't Lymphocystis. cause it seems like one big PITA. I read that any med's for it are usually a waste of money cause if it is Lymphocystis, chances are it will fall off in due time on it's own and it would just appear that the med's are working when they actually do really nothing for it. Here's a good article about it: Lymphocystis Disease of Fishes, by Dr. Adrian Lawler
Hopefully it isn't this, even though it won't kill the fish , I can't think it makes for a healthy environment plus it looks like a big wart on the little lady.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

John I don't know much myself about fish disease, but I do have a book called "Manual of fish health" and they show in there something that looks a lot like what you GBR has. It's called "Nodular diseases" in the book, and it says that it groups I quote: "various parasites such as Ichthyosporidium, Nosema, Myxobolus, Henneguya and Dermocystidium".

They say that there's no reliable treatment for this type of disease, btw, and they recommend to isolate the fish and then euthanise them if it gets worse. I sure hope that this isn't what your fish have. 

I just ran a quick Internet search on "nodular disease" and didn't find anything conclusive, but perhaps you can search on these more specific parasite names and see if you find something. Or you're welcome to come and borrow my book if you want.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Franck , thanks for the info....almost looks like Ichthyosporidium. I will have to do some more research on it. In the meantime I guess I better get a quarantine tank set up. Didn't want to move them unless I had to, since it seems stress can make things worse. Couldn't just be something simple like ich...had to be some incurable disease grrrrr. Anyway thanks for the info and the offer. Think you gave me enough to research online & try and figure out what to do


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hey Franck , thanks for the info....almost looks like Ichthyosporidium. I will have to do some more research on it. In the meantime I guess I better get a quarantine tank set up. Didn't want to move them unless I had to, since it seems stress can make things worse. Couldn't just be something simple like ich...had to be some incurable disease grrrrr. Anyway thanks for the info and the offer. Think you gave me enough to research online & try and figure out what to do


Hey John,
Got your pm, sorry to hear about this. Without a microscope exam I am just guessing here based on the photos but I suspect you have a Sporozoa infection there. If so it is very uncommon and the spores can block internal organs causing a multitude of problems. An example of a Sporozoa infection is Neon Tetra Disease which is not necessarily what you have here but similar. Since it is only on the tails, you could try a Methylene Blue bath two or three times a day, 1 gm/100ml. This is a strong dose. Usually Sporozoa infections are incurable and you are best to euthanize the fish but you can try the Methylene Blue.
That is the only thing I can think of that it could be at this point. It almost seems as though it is affecting the muscle tissue. Being a spore, eradicating the infected fish IMO would be the way to go and sooner rather than later.
Sorry.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I should mention after reviewing the posts that it is not Lymphocystis. Lymphocystis is much more common on SW fish or fish such as glass fish that are in FW. It also forms on the fins more commonly before moving to the body. The fact that this infection is only on the tails and is forming lumps which seem to be generated from the inside out, it is likely something more along the lines of Sporozoa.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond to this Grant. Glad it isn't Lymphocystis . but it appears that no matter what it is , it's not curable or the odds are very slim. I haven't had a chance to get any Methylene Blue, but I do have them isolated. They are both acting normal as ever, makes it hard for me to euthanize them. I'm a real wuss about killing any of my pets lol Really hard to tell but it seems that the neons problem has almost gone away, his tail almost looks normal again, guess time will tell. I am going to pick up some Methylene Blue and give it a try and hope for the best. I hope this doesn't affect the rest of the fish in the tank they were in, that would really suck. Haven't noticed anything with the rest yet , except her boyfriend seems to really be missing her, poor guy. Anyway thanks again for the responses. I will try to treat it for now, since they have both had it for 4 weeks already. If things start to look worse, I guess I will have to do whats best for them


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the same problem! one of my female GBRs have this and it is also almost at the same spot! Did you have any luck with the methylene blue? I should get some too....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow sorry to hear that. Haven't got a chance to get any methylene blue yet myself. Gonna try to find some today. So is it on one of the original rams you got or one of the offspring? How long has it had it for? I first noticed it on mine about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> wow sorry to hear that. Haven't got a chance to get any methylene blue yet myself. Gonna try to find some today. So is it on one of the original rams you got or one of the offspring? How long has it had it for? I first noticed it on mine about 4 weeks ago.


Original Ram, let's get methylene blue and give it a try. Babies are doing fine though...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The more I think about this the more I realize how long it has been since I have seen that condition, it is not common at all.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats my luck Grant....any chance you know what causes it? Kinda weird something so rare shows up on 2 fish from the same parents 4 months later in different tanks.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I did a methylene blue drip on my GBR and saw one small white wriggling worm looks kind of like planaria came out of the wound/bump. I'll continue to observe or do more dips and keep u guys updated.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting. The other possibility is it could be a Nematode causing muscle tissue swelling. Nematodes usually result in a lump like you are seeing but not the white discoloration but it could be. You could try Levamisole in the food and see what happens.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I did 2 methylene blue dips with a one day break, it seems like the lump is shrinking, or it might be my imagination... but definitely looks better, and swims better.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's good to hear..hope it's not your imagination lol, mine seems to be getting better too, but I didn't notice any kind of worm


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> that's good to hear..hope it's not your imagination lol, mine seems to be getting better too, but I didn't notice any kind of worm


Did you do the methylene blue dip also?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

been using a dropper to treat with , but yes using methylene blue. Was going to try Levamisole as Grant suggested but cash is real tight right now , so I will see what happens for now. She is still active as ever , so that's a plus I suppose


----------

